# mojo critter decoy



## deadyote (May 12, 2011)

has anyone tried the mojo critter call..if so, have you had any luck with it?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

to predatortalk deadyote. Watch and enjoy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

deadyote !!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT deadyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum deadyote.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome deadyote!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo yote,...never a mojo but they look great.

I use a jack in the box and have had marginal success.

Welcome to PT BTW !....pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome dead yote. Mojo critter yes I really like it. If you are refering to combo caller and critter I seen it on tv should work. Movement and sound same place makes sense from my perspective plus has tri-pod instead of stake( must have read YDs set-up). Let us know if you get one and how you like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use one quite a bit, like Bigd said I have removed the stake from the bottom of mine and put a tripod on it , I can raise or lower the tripod if need be also. i think that during the summer months the stake may work for you, we have lots of rock and placing the stake in the ground is nearly impossible in places. You may want a tripod in the winter months if the ground is frozen or the snow very deep.


----------

